# Colt Rail Gun



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe this is going on the to be purchased list. I'm sure that it is a little penny, but there is something about a Colt 1911 that I just like.

Colt Rail Gun®


----------



## HiVel (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a rail gun in SS and my son has a black one. very nice weapons!! Get the 10mm recoil set of springs from Colt and you will be in bizness....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I wish they had picked snother name. For decades a "rail gun" has been one of these...

Railgun - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I wasn't so crazy about the name, but the pistol is a good looking piece.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

HiVel said:


> I have a rail gun in SS and my son has a black one. very nice weapons!! Get the 10mm recoil set of springs from Colt and you will be in bizness....


How does the 10mm effect the action of the pistol?


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't have a rail gun, but I'm going to put a Crimson Trace on one or both of my Series 70 guns. I think that it will have to go on the .45 due to the fact that it's highly Accurized by an Army gunsmith. Point of aim should be close to 7 rounds making one slightly large bullet hole. I still can't believe that my Brother, a retired Lieutenant Colonel, gave me his service sidearm, and his .38 Super. He is just at the point in his life where he is thinning out his posessions. He has his concealed permit and packs a Springfield XDS. I bought an RIA compact to shoot when I visit him in Fayetteville. He traded me two mint Series 70's for my Rock Island compact. That is the gun trade of the century in my favor. Needless to say, he and I are very good buddies as well as friends and siblings. No rivalry here!


----------



## Dframe (May 7, 2014)

I fired one at the CCA show this year. Very nice gun


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I actually recently bought the Springfield Amory MC Operator, which is the SA version of a rail gun, and it is very nice. I actually chose it over the Colt based on the recommendation of my dealer. He liked the SA better citing it is a better out of the box combat pistol where the Colt would have to be tweaked a little bit to make it like he likes it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I just wish they hadn't called it a "Rail Gun", an that conjures up a whole other level of firepower....


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, I was rather curious about that myself.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

With green LASERs coming down in price they make more sense to me now.


----------



## mag318 (Apr 25, 2008)

The Rail Gun in stainless is one of my favorite 1911s variants. The Marine Corp M45A1 is based on this Colt. Forgive the last photo my Series 70 somehow slipped in there.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I cheated I got one in a 22lr


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

mag318 said:


> The Rail Gun in stainless is one of my favorite 1911s variants. The Marine Corp M45A1 is based on this Colt. Forgive the last photo my Series 70 somehow slipped in there.


No need to apologize for that Series 70. It's a fantastic pistol in its own right.


----------

